# RIP Tai



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

My old fashioned Seal Point Siamese boy died today at the age of 4 years 3 months due to Feline Infectious Peritonitus. The vets reckon he almost certainly had the virus from a kitten but many cats carry it - it only mutates to the deadly strain in one in 5000 cases for housecats. This is one time I could really have done without beating the odds ! RIP -it was a short life but a happy one


----------



## natalie85 (Jun 7, 2008)

R.I.P Tai


----------



## xL.J_1991x (Apr 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous and looked very happy R.I.P Tai


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

xL.J_1991x said:


> He's gorgeous and looked very happy R.I.P Tai


Thanks - he was actually quite ill when I took that shot but enjoying the afternoon sun. Luckily it makes them tired and weak rather than being painful - from what we can tell. He was taking titbits right up to an hour before he died.


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

natalie85 said:


> R.I.P Tai


 Thanks Natalie


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Ron. 

I am so sorry to hear of your sad news. RIP Tai. 

The trouble now is that although Tai is at peace, your place will be so horribly quiet unless you have other Siamese there.

I still have Siamese, and the only time I was without was for approx a month, vowing that that was it. No more, but I could not live with the silence, so along came Charlie, a rescued Lilac point male, and boy do I know I have him. 
He has destroyed most carpet in my house, along with lots of other bad habits, but he's here hopefully until it's his time to part.

I wonder if you will give in Ron and have another Siamese in time. Each one is very special and can never be replaced, but each has it's own special thing too that we grow to love.

Good wishes for the future, and once again, so sorry. It is a very painful time to go through when we lose a special pet.

Mo.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

so sorry to hear of your loss, losing a pet is devastating.


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Mo I would love to get another Siamese (the Siamese rescue page is one I check regularly). The problem is that my vet thinks orientals are especially vulnerable to the mutant virus which causes FIP. He lost 3 orientals one after the other (Siamese, Tonk and Havana) - all at around 4 years of age and he suspects the virus "hid" in the house to re-infect new cats despite cleaning, disinfecting etc. He suggested either a Moggie or one of the breeds less vulnerable like British Short Hairs or Russian Blues. I had moggies for years but I don't think they would keep up with my little Sphynx so I am trying to figure what to get. A friend knows a breeder of Turkish Van Cats and has suggested one of those.

Since kittens and very old cats are supposed to be more susceptible the other option would be to try an adult rescue Siamese - but I would dread going through the same thing again.

and Yes the house seems dreadfully empty - even with an elderly Buirmese yowling the place down and a little Sphynx dancing on my keyboard.

Mark


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry to hear this, my family have had many siamese cats and you cant not have another one! im sure there will be one that needs a new home soon!
eace:


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> sorry to hear this, my family have had many siamese cats and you cant not have another one! im sure there will be one that needs a new home soon!
> eace:


I would love to have another Siamese but they seem to be particularly vulnerable to the mutated virus which causes F.I.P and it can remain dormant in organic material (including other cats) so I just can't run the risk. I was at a breeders the other day who breeds Siamese among others and she agreed - even advising me against taking a cheeky little kitten I really took to because he was a Siamese/Snowshoe cross .:flrt:

I collected my early birthday present on Friday though - a beautiful little 6 month old Turkish Van girl and she is settling in well. (The Vans seem to be highly resistant to FIP) . My Sphynx has taken to her so quickly and I got little sleep last night as they decided to play tag up and down the stairs for most of the night. 

I will get some shots of her up when I get a chance. Thanks again to everyone for the kind comments,

Mark


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A few years ago we had an outbreak of FIP at Our Sanctuary and we lost about 8/9 kittens and 1 cat. It is an experiance I NEVER want to go through again. It was the most hearbreaking situation and my heart goes out to you. I usd to breed and show Siamese and never had a problem with FIP I suggest you go onto the FAB website or Glasgow University website and read up about it. These 2 websites answered a lot of our questions. You were very unlucky to lose your adult cat to this virus. RIP TAI


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> A few years ago we had an outbreak of FIP at Our Sanctuary and we lost about 8/9 kittens and 1 cat. It is an experiance I NEVER want to go through again. It was the most hearbreaking situation and my heart goes out to you. I usd to breed and show Siamese and never had a problem with FIP I suggest you go onto the FAB website or Glasgow University website and read up about it. These 2 websites answered a lot of our questions. You were very unlucky to lose your adult cat to this virus. RIP TAI


Thanks . I found this site very useful and am following the advice there. 

Dr. Addie - Vaccination

Since my vet had lost 3 cats to FIP himself he is up on the topic and has been very helpful too.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------

